# Who is a Regular Viewer??  Help us out!



## DRB1313 (Jun 30, 2009)

I've been studying the numbers and it seems that
about 7 to 10% of folks that view photos actually comment.

So, this gave me an idea that might inspire the ones that post photos.

Let us know if you are a regular viewer of the photo section, (whether you
comment or not) and what do you enjoy seeing or
what would you like to see?

Maybe we can get a few new ideas this way.

Thanks


----------



## KDarsey (Jun 30, 2009)

Hey,I look here daily.
 And if you won't send me to jail I will confess that I send your pics and some of the others out to a 'special' person. I am talking about the pictures of the flowers you guys take.(that are unbelievable!)
 I wish I could do 1% of what ya'll do. I look forward to each day to see what ya'll have done.
 Really good stuff and a valuable part of this site in my opinon.
  I say THANKS to you all!


----------



## DRB1313 (Jun 30, 2009)

Woody's digital florist!  I like it.
Thanks for the feedback KDarsey!!!


----------



## FERAL ONE (Jun 30, 2009)

i am a regular viewer of the photo section and i like viewing...............................




 photos   

i like them all bro, families , critters, scenics but i have really been enjoying the abstract stuff .  i wish more folks would post up shots though, sometmes i feel like i hog the whole place.  

i really enjoyed the challenges but it seemed like only the same 5 or 6 would make the effort 


  i wouldn't mind a bit of critique now and then just to sharpen my skills too !!!

if anyone looks at the pics i started posting with they would never be ashamed to post !!!


----------



## rjcruiser (Jun 30, 2009)

I look occasionally.  The water balloon you did was very cool.  I love the high shutter speed stuff.

That and the nature pics that have been posted.  Some are just breathtaking.


----------



## DRB1313 (Jun 30, 2009)

Yeah, the "Challenges were fun, but they always start off strong and then just fade away.
I just love photos, always have, I'm probably the only person that actually enjoys looking at folks photo albums.


----------



## Browtine (Jun 30, 2009)

FERAL ONE said:


> i wouldn't mind a bit of critique now and then just to sharpen my skills too !!!



I agree. I'd love to hear any feedback anyone can offer on how to make my shots better. On another forum I go to sometimes anyone willing to accept critiques and input post "C & C Welcome" in their initial post. Comments and Critiques = C & C for those who didn't catch that. Maybe we should adopt that practice here. That way those who would like to get feedback can get it without those who may not care being critiqued when they only wanted to share a snapshot. 

What do ya'll think? Oh, and I like the idea of the original post here. Would be nice to see what the lurkers think.


----------



## Hoss (Jun 30, 2009)

I stop by now and then.  Sometimes I might even comment.  Heck, I've even posted a blind hog shot a time or two.

Now more seriously, I've said it before and I'll be happy to repeat it, I enjoy every photo on here.  Every one is an opportunity to see the world through someone's eyes and see sights I wouldn't otherwise get to see.  I enjoy encouraging folks to share their photos for those reasons.  It's great to see folks get bitten by this photography bug and watch them learn and grow to share some really awesome photos.  

Everyone, keep up the good work and for those of you who haven't tried it, jump in, it's a lot of fun.

Hoss


----------



## Crickett (Jun 30, 2009)

DRB1313 said:


> Yeah, the "Challenges were fun, but they always start off strong and then just fade away.
> I just love photos, always have, I'm probably the only person that actually enjoys looking at folks photo albums.



LOL I do that too. I went and visited my Great Grandma & she started bringing out her photo albums telling me who's who of my past relatives. I love that kinda stuff.


----------



## leo (Jun 30, 2009)

Well I try to view everyday but not always able to lately ,I use to be able to comment on each and every thread posted ... but not able to do that any longer



> Let us know if you are a regular viewer of the photo section, (whether you
> comment or not) and what do you enjoy seeing or
> what would you like to see?



Neat idea DRB, many of our regulars pic posters are looking for a challenge and they are able to get out and get the shots..



As to critiques, any member wanting to get critiques on his pics should ask for them in their origional post (we have been doing this for a while now) .... but be aware it opens the critiquing to any and all posters  (withing our rules and pic forum guidelines of course)


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jun 30, 2009)

Why I never seen this place before how long has it been here hidin in the bushes ???????????? Do ya got to post pics to look around or is OK to just browse around like an ole cow??? 



Shoot I got invited in and that ole Sony camera has gone from the north to the south to a young lady who's mama post now and then. Bought a camera off a Woodys member for the wife like it so well bought one real close to it for myself. Now I have to watch myself cause sometimes I've been know to post stuff that wasn't to clear but I love sharin with my long distant friend something they might not get to see.  I do have to admit that hangin around this place even I have learned a few things and I kind of drive Rebecca a little nuts when I want to turn knob and dials to see if I can get a better shot with just some adjustments. I also am getting more particular about how I think my shots look and delete a lot that don't come up to my standards anymore (unless it's a subject that I might not get another try at). 

As far as ideas I'm normally a little slow but then WHACK Rebecca hits me upside the head and BINGO an idea appears  

I look almost every day and comment as I get time but it's getting harder on which ones with a few new folks sneakin in and posting some GREAT SHOTS.

Don't be skeered post away and have fun every picture you post is something that the rest of us would have MISSED out on had you not takin a few minutes to post it 

As the GREAT and WONDEFUL  Smokey say "MUSH AWAY"


----------



## wvdawg (Jun 30, 2009)

I agree with Hoss - it let's me see the world through other's eyes and I can go places I would not normally see!  I don't have a photographic gene in this ole body, but I was encouraged to post a few with my point and shoot and found out it could be fun!  It isn't a competition - just great folks who enjoy sharing - so come on ya'll and join in!


----------



## Lee Woodie (Jun 30, 2009)

I'm a regular I post and comment when time permits. Great group here like Hoss said I see different things and go places I might never travel to right here on Woody's just love it. Keep um coming.


----------



## bigkga69 (Jun 30, 2009)

I try and comment when time allows and I usually post when I think I have a decent pic of something, to be honest, you guys are the reason I started pushing myself to better my photo skills with the equipment I have, and its no where near the ballpark as some of yalls, which gives me even more reason to impress people with my photos and when they ask about my camera and they see what it is they say "how?"....luck I guess....


----------



## JasonF (Jun 30, 2009)

This is a great thread David!

This photo forum is the most user frendly on the internet IMO.  I'm glad to call it home.  
I absoulutely LOVE Georgia! I hunt there and my family has had a cabin up in the mountains for about 30+ years so I especailly love the landscape shots which allows me to enjoy the different areas of Georgia since I'm not privilaged enough to visit these places on a regular basis. (talk about a run-on sentence )
With that said, I try and post some scenics from down here in Florida for you folks up north to view but my schedule has put a damper on things a bit.

I love the challange idea and wish that more would participate which, in turn, would help improve it's consistency...maybe a better format would help improve it a bit?
I also really enjoy and appreciate the critiques I get every now and then to help better improve my photography as I am still a new-b.  I can also say that I have learned more from this forum than any other simply because we have such a wonderful group of members who are so willing to lend a hand.  I've even thought about giving back to some of the up-in-comers by posting little tutorials myself but have yet to build enough courage to do so yet.

It seems like we've had a lot more people posting pictures lately which is cool and I look forward to watching everyone's skills grow.


----------



## K80 (Jun 30, 2009)

I like the creative shots that F1 has been doing lately esp. the red, white, blue milk shots.  

I enjoy watching you work your magic in photoshop for ex. you flying to the fridge in the self portrait thread.

The owl with attitude was a great shot.

I like most of the things here and really think I'd been better off talking to a few here about doing pics at my up coming wedding instead of letting the little lady hire some stranger.

Normaly I check the photo section about once or twice a month but this past week I've been in here several times a day.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 1, 2009)

I always drop by and see what this group is up to. You folks are very talented.

The macro shots and some of the aviation shots are absolutely professional grade work.

Some day I'll get me a real camera and software and give it a try.


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Jul 1, 2009)

I am a regular viewer but quit posting my own pics out of frustration with them.  Occasionally i am happy with one or two enough to post them.  I like nature pics and lots of critter shots, especially critters not viewed daily.


----------



## DRB1313 (Jul 1, 2009)

Thanks for all the responses. Let's hear from a few more folks that 
take a look  on a regular basis.


----------



## rip18 (Jul 1, 2009)

I ain't as regular as I used to be.  I keep hoping things will slow down a little bit where I can comment more & share a shot every now & then.

I like 'em all!  Critters, flowers, kids, families, landscapes, creative artsy stuff, photoshop work, ...  There are some VERY creative & talented folks on here.  I really like to share ideas with everybody here, especially when I'm on the receiving end of new ideas!


----------



## wolfess (Jul 1, 2009)

I enjoy all of the photos that everyone post. I have posted a few but it has been a while. I haven't been able to find the time to get into PS and learn how to use it. I do have a couple I will try to get posted soon. 
Keep up the good work everyone so that I can visit and see place I Haven't been.


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Jul 1, 2009)

I cruise thru here a couple times a week, dont post much, but really like the work yall fellers do!


----------



## believer (Jul 1, 2009)

Well,
 I hang around every now and then. I try to pitch in a few shots when I can. I enjoy them all.


----------



## Crickett (Jul 1, 2009)

I'm on here at least 5 times a day. I try to comment on every posts except ones of those creepy crawlies I love looking at all of the photos but I have to say I do enjoy the artsy stuff a little more. Makes me put my creative thinking cap on & try to do something similar. I think maybe something like a weekly assignment for us regulars would be fun. Kinda like what Smokey did in his thread w/ the self portraits. One of the other forums I visit every now & then(it ain't as lively as this one) they have contests once a month. The members who post a photo in the contest get to be the judges & they PM their vote to the moderator who is over the contest. They don't really give out prizes or anything big. They do little stuff like coins & old money(it's a treasure hunting forum) I won my first contest with my first photo posted. They sent me a 1956 Silver Note. It wasn't much but I thought it was the coolest thing b/c I had never seen one. Even if we can't do a contest I think the weekly assignments would be cool to do.


----------



## jfinch (Jul 1, 2009)

I am pretty regular.  At least in the veiwing department commenting less so.  I even post a pic every now and then.  More of a blind hog in that area.  I am always open to C&C  on the photos I post.  If you see something that I could have done different let me know.  I like to learn and the photography exercises a side of my brain I don't use much as an Engineer.  I also like to see the Exif data on each photo.  I have learned a lot from seeing end results the picture and the settings used to take it.


----------



## Twodollarpistol (Jul 1, 2009)

I visit every day. It is an important part of my day. I enjoy all of the photos and much admire the considerable skills demonstrated by many, if not most. I post a shot now and then when I get lucky. {blind hog kind of thing} I consider myself just a picture taker,  making my way through life and saving a few memories. I particularly like nature /landscape / photos the most and my taste runs more  toward natural unedited work  but some of all of it really touches me. I try to coment as much as my time allows but not near enough to show how much I appreciate and enjoy all the good people and there work demonstrated here. Please keep it up and thanks for letting me be a small part of it.


----------



## DRB1313 (Jul 1, 2009)

Well! Looks like we are right on track with the 7 to 10% deal.
Thanks for the responses Ya'll, I hope some more come in.


----------



## bartman (Jul 1, 2009)

I get on here everyday I  dont post any pics but enjoy the ones yall post. It is amazing some of the stuff yall do, keep up the good work.


----------



## cobra97 (Jul 1, 2009)

Crickett said:


> LOL I do that too. I went and visited my Great Grandma & she started bringing out her photo albums telling me who's who of my past relatives. I love that kinda stuff.



WW, you be sure to write down who they are. We have a bunch from the 1800's and we think we know who they are but aren't sure of all of them.

I check here often and love it. Every time there is a spider warning it breaks me up.


----------



## Psychohillbilly (Jul 1, 2009)

Ive posted a few pics before and also comment on some photos.I like seeing everything people post on here. Some of you guys outstand me with the pics yall take and your creativity. I wish I had the time and money to invest in a decent camera. Theres such a diverse bunch of people that post different photos,I think just about everything anyone would like to see is covered in this forum. Good job folks.


----------



## Smokey (Jul 1, 2009)

Maybe I'm wrong with my thinking here but one of the points DRB1313 was making is that we have a few "regular" folks who post pictures and it's usually this same group of "regulars" that make comments.  Most of the pictures posted get tons of views but very few comments.  Like for example the "Self Portrait" thread I started.  It has over 4,000 views but just a little over 200 post/comments.  I think it would be great to see and hear from those other 3,800 folks as well.  Yes, I know some of it is repeat views but not that many are!

Hearing comments might inspire me and others to try a different type of photograph or better yet they might keep me just plain ole inspired.
I'm not knocking the comments that I get from the "regulars" but when I get one from someone that I've not seen around to often really makes me feel good.

Some of the comments that I've read in this thread say stuff like they don't post pictures because all they have is a point and shoot....... so freakin what.  If ya got'em then post'em.  I promise that there isnt a person on the forum who would look down on somebody because they didnt have a high dollar camera.  Most of us started with a P&S.  I know I did and I posted them right here!!  I know that leo still uses a P&S on ocassion and still post them!!

I'm somewhat of a newbie, okay maybe a semi-advanced newbie and I understand why some would be hesitant about posting pictures on here.  I'm still hesitant myself sometimes and it's for the same reasons I think some of y'all are.  I'm intemidated by just how good DRB, Feral One, Rip, and others are.  However, I got to the semi-advanced newbie stage by posting here and asking questions.  One day I hope to be a Guru.

Quit lurking and get to posting comments and better yet posting pictures

Sorry for being so long winded here and I hope I didnt step on any toes.


----------



## chinquapin (Jul 1, 2009)

I haven't been here in awhile sorry bout that, but I still slip in and check on everyones photos.  I really like the variety here and watching people try different things and become way better at photography than when they started posting pics here.  

I am no pro by any means and I have a P&S but hey it gets the job done thats for sure!!!!  No matter what kind of camera you have it SHOULDN"T stop you from posting pics on here that's for sure.   

There are alot of folks out there that have no clue about the photography forum that we have here and I bet they would take full advantage of it if they did so to all who don't post their pics please do and know that all that are here will help they will NEVER hammer your pics or put you down.  

Thanks for all the help and encouragement I've gotten from all y'all!!!!

Ben


----------



## Resica (Jul 1, 2009)

I visit this thread frequently, post pictures every now and then and comment less frequently. I enjoy seeing all varieties of photos, but I think animals and landscapes are near the top for me.


----------



## JasonF (Jul 1, 2009)

Just like Smokey mentioned, I started posting on here with a point & shoot and was welcome with open arms from day one.  
Some of yall might get a little intimidated by some of the great shots posted on here which may cause you not to post your own shots or comment but like I said, this is the most user friendly photo forum on the internet IMO.

Anyway, I thought about this a bit today while at work and I really think we should start the challenge back up.  We could also start monthly contests and even a bi-weekly post processing challenge where someone posts a shot to be modified and everyone does their thing, posts their results and explains how they did it.  Little things like these just may be what it takes to get more people involved and we could also maybe learn a thing or two along the way.
Just a thought....


----------



## quinn (Jul 1, 2009)

I like to look acouple times a day.The last two weeks I've been without my computer.I try to comment on all the posts.I'm sorry  for the last couple of weeks.This place got me started taking pictures.The only way to get better at something is putting yourself in better company.All my pictures come from a point and shoot that I bought on craigslist for $50.00.I like all the pictures that are posted on here.


----------



## wolfess (Jul 1, 2009)

Ok Smokey is right I'm one of those who knows how great this forum is for the advancement of us Newbees. I have learned alot and now it's time to get back to posting. 
There is one theme that I would like to see that came from the self portiat thread and that is more of Super D flying.... a tutorial would be fun to see what others could come up with.


----------



## Browtine (Jul 2, 2009)

JasonF said:


> This photo forum is the most user frendly on the internet IMO.  I'm glad to call it home...



I've gotta second that! I've played around on other photo sites and pretty much stopped posting my pics after a few blasting sessions on my stuff. I'm realistic about my skills. I don't call myself an archer, I'm just a guy who likes to shoot and hunt with bows. I'm not a photographer, I'm just a guy who likes to take pictures. I do the best I can with what I have, but I know it's not perfect. 

Anyway, I lurked in here for a while without posting or commenting much at all. The more I snuck in here though, the more I realized that there just wasn't any blasting sessions going on here. I found that folks of any skill level could post their favorite shots here and nobody snubbed a nose at them because they used a point and shoot, or the pics weren't technically perfect in every way. 

I really only still hit two other photography related sites and I participate in critiques and comments but never post my own shots. I tried to participate in submitting shots for critique but apparently my stuff wasn't even good enough to critique by those guys. 

Which brings us back to this forum... I still hesitate to post some shots, but not because I'm afraid of the response I'll get, or a lack of response. Sometimes I'm just way harder on my work than any of you would likely ever be anyway, and I cull it without sharing. I guess that's just an old habit from my time on other forums where I could only post my absolute best shots and even then expected a whoopin' on 'em. 

This is, without a doubt, the most user friendly photography forum I've ever ran across. Like most of the regulars here, I like seeing ALL the photos (well, except maybe the spider shots...  ) that get posted here. While some, like mine, may not be technically perfect, they do share a moment in time that I never would have seen had the person submitting the photo not snapped the shot. 

Thanks to all you regulars that make this place what it is. It has definitely been a joy to me getting to know some of you and participating in the fun more. I've also learned a ton just by studying and "reverse engineering" some of the shots that some of you post. I admire the techniques and skills that some of you have, but most of all, I appreciate that ya'll are just plain ol' good folks.


----------



## leo (Jul 2, 2009)

Yes we are different than most pic forums … and it’s not an accident …. we plan to stay that way ….. We are a forum where we encouraged all that want to share pics to participate not just our regulars …

From ours beginning, we have worked real hard to make it that way …........ That’s why we are so strict on critiques and not having contest ..... and we do our best to not let cliques take over or manipulate our forum …. 

What always amazes me though .... is some people that are drawn to us for these very reasons … often start wanting us to change and adopt some of the ways that cause the problems on other pic forums …

Making all pic takers that want to share their pics (within our rules and pic forum guidelines) welcome is something that requires all members help, and we have a lot of regulars that really go out of their way to do this..

We have gotten to large for most of us to continually comment an all the post …. but …. just remember when you are viewing others pic post, how good it makes you feel when you get comments… while I really appreciate the comments on my efforts I kinda enjoy the # of views a bit more

We have always been a tightly run forum, with a nucleus of fine members that have our appreciation for their assistance in keeping us what we are and  generously sharing with others their support, expertise and often their old equipment. 

Thanks friends ...... have a safe 4'th


----------



## pdsniper (Jul 2, 2009)

I try to be on here every time I get a chance, The pictures and storys that go with them are outstanding


----------



## bigswamp (Jul 2, 2009)

I used to post a lot more pics on here and would try to comment on most of them.  I just have not had the time lately to do that.  The forum has grown so much it is hard to look at all of the pictures let alone comment on them.  I enjoy the photos posted on here esp. the critter and scenics, but I like all of them.  Once I can start getting out with my camera more often maybe I'll have a few shots to post.  
At least it doesn't get boring in here.  I remember when someone would post a pic and it might be the only one for a couple of days.  Now there is always something new to look at.


----------



## Backcountry (Jul 2, 2009)

i view regularly...but not as much lately.  but i post every once in a while.


----------



## mlbfish (Jul 2, 2009)

I check out the pictures several times a day. But had too much going on lately. Still check site, just have not made any comments. Trying to get back at it.


----------



## slimbo (Jul 2, 2009)

I look daily.......post when I have time to shoot something new.....and comment once in a blue moon.    

I dont care what the subject is, I just like to see really good quality and something you dont see every day.


----------



## Mak-n-Memories (Jul 2, 2009)

I don't always comment but admire the talent.


----------



## Watcher (Jul 2, 2009)

I look at the photos almost every day but hardly ever comment. I like all the different photos and the work that some of you put into the post. I have posted a couple of times but it seems like the more photos I take the worse I get.  This site has started to cost me a little though. I started with a small p&s then went to a more expensive one. Now I went to a dslr with a medium sized telephoto. I beleve my p&s were better. I would like to see some of your exif data, maybe that would help me. Thanks to all of you for your good work. For now I guess I will stay like my avatar says [Watcher]


----------



## JasonF (Jul 2, 2009)

Glad to have you around Watcher!!
One of the best ways to get better though is to post your pictures and ask questions.  Many helpful folks on this forum!


----------



## leo (Jul 3, 2009)

Watcher said:


> I would like to see some of your exif data, maybe that would help me. Thanks to all of you for your good work. For now I guess I will stay like my avatar says [Watcher]



Here is a link for way to view pic EXIF data if the poster allows it to post with their pics, most of our regulars do not block their exif in order to help others that are interested in the settings they used .... good luck


http://www.opanda.com/en/download/index.html 


BTW, when I switched to a DSLR from my P & S camera .... my shots went way south .... til I learned to use the DSLR a bit .... but it wasn't the cameras fault


----------



## Holton (Jul 3, 2009)

I look though most every day.  Enjoy the pictures very much and should comment more I am sure.


----------



## FERAL ONE (Jul 4, 2009)

Watcher said:


> I look at the photos almost every day but hardly ever comment. I like all the different photos and the work that some of you put into the post. I have posted a couple of times but it seems like the more photos I take the worse I get.  This site has started to cost me a little though. I started with a small p&s then went to a more expensive one. Now I went to a dslr with a medium sized telephoto. I beleve my p&s were better. I would like to see some of your exif data, maybe that would help me. Thanks to all of you for your good work. For now I guess I will stay like my avatar says [Watcher]



it is a big learnin' curve with the dslr. my tutorial dvd helped a ton to figure out my nikon. post up some and ask some questions and we will see if we can help. i am bad about not posting settings because i don't always remember what i did but i will try to do better !!!


----------



## fishlipps1952 (Jul 4, 2009)

i view WAYYY more than i comment....and, i occasionally post some pics....but, it's hard to hang with you guys...so, unless i feel a pic of mine is REALLY special in some form or another, i just sit back and admire your work....a  lot of "outside the box" stuff..

 over the last year, i've seen some really cool stuff....the water stuff, some fireworks, some wildlife pics, and the "smoke" stuff was AWESOME!...


----------



## Artmom (Jul 4, 2009)

Oh ya'll know me. I look almost every day. I try to post comments whenever I feel I have anything remotely of value to say. Or just encouragement to make sure you all keep putting up these fabulous photos. I can't offer any constructive criticism because I know NOTHING about photography. I try to post a little something (pic) on occasion-if I think something turned out halfway acceptable. But mostly I get the better end of the deal here. As an artist ya'll give me lots of visual inspiration for future paintings/compositions. I love to look at how ya'll crop things and manipulate color. It amazes me! I truly am just too intimidated to post because I am SUCH an amateur. Maybe one day I'll have a chance to learn more. For now, I sure enjoy YOUR creative spirit!


----------



## Capt Gary (Jul 4, 2009)

I check this site most every day. I really enjoy seeing what you guys are doing.
I have always wanted to do good photography, but never had equipment or direction to get started.
My bought me a Nikon D200 a couple of yrs ago and I really enjoy getting out with it, but there is a ton to learn.
I read and look have not had a ton of succuss yet.
I have only kept three of the hundreds of shots that I've taken, except for grandkid shots.

Keep up the good work and I'll keep watching and trying.

Capt Gary


----------



## Hunterrs (Jul 4, 2009)

I am guilty as well.  I do post a pic or two every now and again.  I enjoy all of the pictures but what I like most about it is watching people learning to take better and better photographs.  Some of the people that have evolved from the "which camera should i buy" threads to them posting some incredable stuff.  Thanks for the forum guys.


----------



## huntin_dobbs (Jul 4, 2009)

I get on here almost everyday. You folks are just awesome photographers, teachers and good people to talk to. Yall have turned taking pictures into an obsession for me. These days I'll "look for a shot" in almost anything and actually challenge myself to get that shot. What makes it worth while is that when you post a shot that you're not so sure about, folks come along and give good feedback giving tips on how to make it better.  Yall have taught me so much and I am so grateful for this incredible obsession I'm hooked on. I also really love the creativity that goes on over here. I mean who else would see a picture in a bowl of milk?? (rediculously awesome by the way) Or challenge everyone to do self portraits?(very cool idea) Birds, frogs, horses, smoke, flowers, water, we do it all! The challenges are awesome! Not to mention the wildlife I have seen and learned about from garanger, hoss, leo, lovemylabs, drb, even bigk(mainly cause he knows how to work my camera better than me), sorry if I missed someone yall know who you are! Some of those animals or plants I may have never seen before, or may never get to see them that close up, but I have in the best quality from your shots! Thanks guru's!!


----------



## pdsniper (Jul 6, 2009)

I love to look at what you all post on here and try to comment when I see something I really like and there is a lot that I like on here


----------

